# Streaming content from Roamio OTA



## kcdokken (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi. Stupid question...does the Stream 4K replace the Stream for connecting a Roamio OTA for streaming my DVR outside of the home? If not, can the Stream (not 4K) still be purchased? Thanks!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

TiVo Stream 4k does not replace the TiVo Stream, two totally different things. TiVo no longer sells the TiVo Stream, but you can find on ebay and I see Weaknees has the TiVo Stream for $79


----------



## kcdokken (Nov 24, 2017)

TivoJD said:


> TiVo Stream 4k does not replace the TiVo Stream, two totally different things. TiVo no longer sells the TiVo Stream, but you can find on ebay and I see Weaknees has the TiVo Stream for $79


Thank you. I was assuming this was the case, but I wanted to make sure. Thank you for your help!


----------

